# Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all

This is my first venture on this site! So here goes!

Trying to source an additional link for my Omega Megaquartz 32 KHz bracelet.

Even though the clasp has the embossed Omega logo on inside it has the logo of JB Champion Stainless Steel U.S.A.

Can anybody be of assistance.

Kind regards.

Neil John Holden.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Not to worry..its a genuine Omega bracelet, and on a nice looking MQ32.

JB Champion, plus others made bracelets for Omega sold in the America's , something to do with export limits/licences etc...

They are generally of inferior quality to the european ones.

Can't help wth a link though....sorry...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

To confirm what Keith has said my Megaquartz has a Champion bracelet with an Omega empossed clasp...










The bracelet is alright but not brilliant quality, the sides are unplated.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum, I think you will find these links are rarer than statue s--t so you will be lucky to find one IMHO, the other alternative is to buy a bracelet expander which can add about another inch in lengh to the bracelet.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

From what I thought of that version of the MQ32 had a different bracelet with the tiny end link and the wider lungs where for strap versions on the case.

It might be worth checking the case reference to see what it originally came with. The might have bought the bracelet at the dealers at time of purchase or put it on later in it's life.

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

jeffvader said:


> From what I thought of that version of the MQ32 had a different bracelet with the tiny end link and the wider lungs where for strap versions on the case.
> 
> It might be worth checking the case reference to see what it originally came with. The might have bought the bracelet at the dealers at time of purchase or put it on later in it's life.
> 
> Welcome to :rltb:


There is some truth in that...many of the Omega cases..especially the large electronic of the 70's had integral bracelet specfic lugs and ones suitable for straps...the strap type almost always had a bracelet option, the same as or similar to the intergral type.

This information is based on old catalogues, accessory brochures of the period and my own knowledge and experience, and therefore is not to be taken as absolute fact.... 

K


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

I've got a spare link that came off my old Megaquartz not too sure if it's the same bracelet you've got.

The one I have is a solid link but looks like it might do the job.

What is the width of the link you need?

Jon


----------



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All

I thought I might be looking for Rocking Horse Sh*te!

Jon, the small link size is 15mm.

What is the difference between MQ32 and 1310?

Are JB Champion still in business?

What is a bracelet expander and which model or make would you recommend?

It is really great finding this forum to natter about watches to like minded collectors. I have only been seriously collecting for about 2 years and now due to the credit crunch I am selling off the last of my collection off on eBay under my alias, Omega Classic Watches.

Within the next 24 hours I will be an ex-collector.

Has anybody else noticed that it is easy enough buying a watch collection on eBay, but trying to sell one through eBay and get your dosh out of PayPal is a bloody nightmare with all limit restrictions on a personal eBay accounts and several stages of verification on PayPal.

Over the last six months I feel like I have flogged of all the family (Omega) silver. Now I'm flogging my crown jewel, my Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Railmaster 2503.52.00. At the last count I had 47 people circling.

Mind you, if I still had my job, I would be there circling too! So I can not really complain.

Writing this e-mail I have decided that I should save one of watches from eBay!

I know I can not afford to save my Railmaster, but maybe I could save either:

Omega 1963 Watch.White round dial with steel stick baton numerals and seconds dial, fitted with an Omega 17 jewel movement. Movement No: 20077306 - Calibre No: 269 - Case No: 121.001-62.

Omega 1963 Watch. White round dial with steel stick baton numerals and seconds dial, fitted with an Omega 17 jewel movement. Movement No: 19766357 Calibre No: 269 Case No: 121 001-63 Case Diameter: 33

Omega Dynamic Date Automatic Stainless Steel 1959 Watch. Serial No: 29812388 Calibre No: 565 Case No: 135.003/136.033 165.039/166.039

Omega Constellation Tonneau shaped Automatic Day/Date 1973 stainless steel watch. 23 jewel automatic movement. Case No: 168.0063/368.0858 - Calibre No: 1021 - Serial No: 39020211

I would appreciate your expert opinion on which one I should save, before it is to late to withdraw it from ebay.

It is sad to see the collection go, to be honest, the best watches went months ago, these are all that remain.

Kind regards

Neil


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I think I need a megaquartz....... :cry2:


----------



## NeilJohnHolden (Jul 23, 2009)

Make sure you have a small wrist to fit the small bracelet ..... or ..... secret supply of hen's teeth to barter with!



frogspawn said:


> I think I need a megaquartz....... :cry2:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your problems, it has affected many people.

For me the Dynamic is the best, but dates from '69 not '59. That would be one I would keep.

Which one of the ones you can keep gets the wrist time?


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

NeilJohnHolden said:


> Jon, the small link size is 15mm.


Neil,

The link I have is 15mm across so I would think it will work.

As I said it is solid but I don't think it will make any difference.

Drop me an e-mail at jonathan(dot)watts(at)orange(dot)net

Jon


----------

